# c-1895 model 41 columbia



## walter branche (Sep 10, 2015)

does anyone else have a model 41 with metal fenders and chainguard ??  thanks for any help or reply , walter branche


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 10, 2015)

Very nice condition.


----------



## mike j (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes Walter, picked this one up at the last Copake swap. Before & after. Gotta' love Goof Off. (Pro grade). I still need a chain for it, do you know the correct size?


----------



## pelletman (Sep 11, 2015)

I think there are more Model 41's out there than any other Columbia Ladies safety model


----------



## walter branche (Sep 11, 2015)

that is why i decided not to buy the one offered , ,the chain should be available . if Dave knows ,,   how many links , I have a nice chain here available , thanks DAVE TOppin ,  wpb


----------



## pelletman (Sep 11, 2015)

I have no idea, and it would vary based on sprocket sizes


----------



## mike j (Sep 11, 2015)

I should have been a little more specific when I asked for chain size. I was referring to chain width & type. The little I know about TOC chains, I've gleaned from this site. I see various widths mentioned, as well as different looking block chains. In this era, I'm in unfamiliar territory.


----------



## catfish (Sep 11, 2015)

pelletman said:


> I have no idea, and it would vary based on sprocket sizes




Good to see you back on here Dave!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2015)

catfish said:


> Good to see you back on here Dave!




Absolutely!
Welcome back Dave.
I don't look around the Wheelmen site as much as I should, but I always appreciate your contributions over here.
Same to you, Walter.


----------



## pelletman (Sep 13, 2015)

catfish said:


> Good to see you back on here Dave!




Thanks!  Good to be back!


----------

